# Harbin,China (哈尔滨,中国)



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Harbin is definitely on my list of must-visit cities.


----------



## skyridgeline (Dec 7, 2008)

*Ice Sculpture Climb (Ines Papert)*

Uploaded by goretexnews on Feb 6, 2012


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

I think there are more images of Harbin City on Chinese cities, surprised!!!! thread.


----------

